# CONJUNTOS RESIDENCIALES PERUANOS 2



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bueno, en vista de que el thread anterior: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=255686, ya estaba atiborrado de fotos, a consecuencia del gran número de proyectos que se ejecuta en el país, aquí inicio la segunda parte de este catálogo de conjuntos residenciales, tanto para descargar un poco el thread previo como para postear acerca de lo que se construya en el futuro.

Nota: sólo estoy poniendo aquí los edificios residenciales hasta 11 pisos. Los de 12 a más pisos están en el thread  Catálogo General de Edificios Peruanos



*EDIFICIO EL BOULEVARD*










*EDIFICIO TORRE BLANCA (JESUS MARIA)*










*RESIDENCIAL HUERTOS DE SURCO*










*RESIDENCIAL LOS DIAMANTES (JESUS MARIA)*








En Arnaldo Márquez 1041


*CONDOMINIO MENDIBURU (MIRAFLORES)*










*RESIDENCIAL INTISUYO (SAN MIGUEL)*








Atrás del Metro de Maranga


*RESIDENCIAL VIA REAL (MIRAFLORES)*








En la cuadra 43 del Paseo de la República


*EDIFICIO VISTA MAR (MIRAFLORES)*










*CONDOMINIO LA CAMPIÑA (CHORRILLOS)*








En la avenida Los Faisanes. 110 departamentos en diez módulos de 5 pisos


*RESIDENCIAL ENRIQUE VILLAR (JESUS MARIA)*








En Santa Beatriz


*CONDOMINIO LIBERTADOR (MAGDALENA)*








40 departamentos


*LAS TERRAZAS DE CHACARILLA (SAN BORJA)*








38 departamentos


*EDIFICIO TERRAZAS DE BERTOLOTTO (SAN MIGUEL)*








39 departamentos










*RESIDENCIAL ESTANQUE DEL CUADRO (SURCO)*








27 departamentos


*LOS PINOS DE LA PLATA (PIURA)*








En el distrito de Miraflores. 288 departamentos


*CONDOMINIO RESIDENCIAL LOS PINOS DE LA PLATA (CHICLAYO)*








180 departamentos
_Foto: Pocas Cosas_


*CONJUNTO MULTIFAMILIAR LOS CEDROS (CHICLAYO)*








En el distrito de La Victoria. 60 departamentos


*ALAMEDA COLONIAL*








En la avenida Colonial, frente a la Urbanización San José








Serán 2 mil departamentos distribuidos en edificios de 5 y 8 pisos










[*EDIFICIO LOS ALCANFORES (MIRAFLORES)*










*EDIFICIO LOS GLADIOLOS (SURCO)*










*EDIFICIO PUERTA DEL SOL (MIRAFLORES)*








En la calle Grau


*PASEO MONTERRICO (SURCO)*








Detrás del hipódromo


*RESIDENCIAL DINASTIA (II ETAPA) (SURCO)*








En la esquina de las avenidas Vista Alegre y Nelson Guía


*RESIDENCIAL BELO HORIZONTE (MAGDALENA)*








En la cuadra 3 de Sucre


*CONJUNTO RESIDENCIAL LOS RUISEÑORES (SANTA ANITA)*








Este conjunto está ubicado detrás del Centro Bancario









Consta de 15 edificios de 7 pisos cada uno











*EDIFICIO PARQUE BEACH (SAN BORJA)*








En la avenida San Borja Sur


*ALAMEDA REAL*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que tal chambita Pedro!!! felcitaciones, cuando quieres hacer un trhead de urbanismo te sale que ni pintado.

Bravasos los renders


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Jajaja, Vane. Te voy a nombrar la más fiel de mis foristas. Cuando nadie me da bola con lo que posteo, allí estás tú. Merci.


----------



## from Trujillo (Jul 5, 2006)

TRUJILLO : "Residencial Husares"


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

*TRUJILLO*

Las terrazas de Larco, en San Andrés










Los Brillantes de Santa Inés, en San Inés










Residencial Las Quintanas, en Las Quintanas










Edificio San Isidro, en San Isidro










La portada de San Andrés, en San Andrés










Rsd Cassinelli, Ni idea donde queda










Los Sauces de San Andrés, en San Andrés










Rsd. Cominka, en Monserrate










En San Isidro, Santa María y California










Cielo de primavera, en Primavera










Las gardenias, en Primavera










Rsd. Húsares, en La Merced










Rsd. El Recreo, en El Recreo










San Luis de Primavera










Rsd. Juan 23, en San Andrés










Terrazas de Los cedro, Los cedros










Torres de Primavera










La Alameda de Fátima


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buenos proyectos de Lima y Trujillo, pero quiero ver de Arequipa, right now¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buena recopilación Pedro, gracias por la chamba.
Todavía faltan mostrar cientos de proyetcos y edificios en construcción en vivienda.
Por otro lado parece que Trujillo también tiene una buen conjunto de proyectos siendo construidos. Aunque también me gustaría ver más de otras ciudades como Arequipa, Piura y Chiclayo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pucha no sé que pasa con mi máquina o con la velocidad de mi speedy, las fotos demoran en cargarse un qlo y no pouedo ver la mayoría de éstas, en fin, me gusta el primer edificio aquel que está en magdalena.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelente aporte, Perupd. Trujillo tiene lo suyo.  
Un favor: ¿podrías reducir al 50% el tamaño de las fotos? Para que no se ponga tan lenta la página ni demoren en aparecer las imágenes.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Si coincido, por fis, editen las fotos, porque si no esto se vuelve muy pesado y lo ideal es que para poner nuevas fotos esperemos a la segunda pàgina, asì el thread va enriqueciendose.

Pedro, tu sabes pues, soy tu fan #1


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Pedro, tu sabes pues, soy tu fan #1


Suave. Dímelo solapa nomás, para que no se pongan celosas la #2 y la #3.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy bueno sus recopilaciones pedro y perupd, ya entrare yo con algo mas de trujillo...


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Excelente thread, felicitaciones por el gran trabajo!!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Buen trabajo, lo bueno es que ya hay varias obras que están listas


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Increible como van ganando altura, los tradicionales distritos de Jesus Maria, Pueblo Libre, Magdalena y San Miguel. Ya no sera exclusividad de Miraflores y San Isidro. Como se vera todo eso de aqui a cinco años, interesante.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sí, los típicos distritos de clase media, no sólo de Lima, sino también de Trujillo y otras ciudades importantes, están agarrando vuelo y altura. Allí se está produciendo la gran fiebre de los departamentos, con buenos edificios.
Ojalá que lo de Mivivienda se reactive pronto, para que esta revolución de la construcción no se enfrie.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Suave. Dímelo solapa nomás, para que no se pongan celosas la #2 y la #3.
> 
> Bueno, volviendo al tema, aquí va el render de un gran edificio de departamentos:
> 
> ...


Este edificio me gusta


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Tiene buen diseño. Además, es imponente: tiene mucha altura y una gran área de fachada.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

veo departamentos en provincias bien baratos 17000 18000 dolares y veo departamentos en lima tambien baratos yo pense que eran mas caros


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wau! excelente recopilacion son un monton d edificios :shocked: pero aun asi se q no son todos xq ya en casi cualquier calle de lima encuentras un edificio en construccion :banana: aun falta mas altura pero es bravazo q por fin tengamos nuestro boom :nocrook:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Así es, choche. Y en el thread anterior puedes ver muchas otras obras. 

*RESIDENCIAL LOS TULIPANES (JESUS MARIA)*








Esquina de Huamachuco y Mello Franco


*LAS OLAS (JESUS MARIA)*


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Edited


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Wowwww mas edificios para Lima ojala Trujillo y Arequipay otras ciudades mas les sigan los pasos.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

libidito said:


> Wowwww mas edificios para Lima ojala Trujillo y Arequipay otras ciudades mas les sigan los pasos.


Y eso q no has visto El Comercio, allí hay cantidad. Y por cierto, el mismo deseo d q llegue a las demás ciudades


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

esos últimos edificios que has puesto, Pedro, se ven más imponentes que la mayoría, me refiero a la altura porque en diseño cada quien va viendo cuál le gusta o cual le parece que no pasa nada


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Así es mi estimado Juan. Gustos y colores. Y esos últimos edificios tienen su buena altura. Van a ayudar a cambiar el rostro de sus distritos.
Pocas Cosas: la mayoría de las últimas imágenes son escaneadas de El Comercio y levemente retocadas (se hace lo que se puede).


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

pedro1011 said:


> Así es mi estimado Juan. Gustos y colores. Y esos últimos edificios tienen su buena altura. Van a ayudar a cambiar el rostro de sus distritos.
> Pocas Cosas: *la mayoría de las últimas imágenes son escaneadas de El Comercio y levemente retocadas (se hace lo que se puede*).


Jjaja, no t preocupes se ven excelentes para ser scaneadas de un diario.


----------



## Emy (Mar 15, 2007)

*Residencial Del Portillo*








http://www.residencialdelportillo.com

Les comento que Residencial Del Portillo es uno de los mejores proyectos que ofrece Jesùs Marìa, no sòlo por la variedad de modelos de departamentos que ofrece lo cual se ajusta a los diferentes gustos de los futuros propietarios sino por que les ofrece el comfort de tener diversas areas comunes a su entera disponibilidad. Ademàs no sòlo obtendràn un magnifico Edificio sino que contaran con un distrito tradicional y a la vez moderno el cuàl cuenta con un amplio comercio en la zona, avenidas importantes que les permite el acceso a muchos puntos de la capital y dispondràn de una vista magnífica al precioso Campo de Marte. que tiene como atracciòn no sólo la belleza de su verdor sino tambièn escuelas de nataciòn y tenis. No pierdan la oportunidad de echar una miradita a esta joya .


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que tal mole ese edificio.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

No vale hacerce propaganda aqui! :jk:


----------



## apocaliptico666 (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

De hecho que hay un boom en cuzco tambien lo hay creo y bueno hasta ahora no hay ningun edificio de aqp en construccion posteado, como q nuestros foristas tan mas con las restauraciones y comercio q de vivienda


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> De hecho que hay un boom en cuzco tambien lo hay creo y bueno hasta ahora no hay ningun edificio de aqp en construccion posteado, como q nuestros foristas tan mas con las restauraciones y comercio q de vivienda


No pense en poner fotos, ya que este tema es muy antiguo, creo que seria bueno hacer uno nuevo con fotos mas actualizadas


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Si peropedro puede modificar sus post y actualizarlos aunque hace ya tiempo q no lo hace x aca


----------

